# Fast acting lime



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Need to bring my soil ph up 1.5 pts. Getting ready to kill my lawn and seed new bermuda. When is the best time to add lime? I read it could negatively affect nutrients to seedlings?


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Using this stuff next week. Its fast acting lime, with humates and states you can use it when seeding.

https://www.jonathangreen.com/product/mag-cal-plus-lawns-acidic-hard-soil


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Doesn't say it has lime but apparently does same thing. Take a lot less bags than lime if it actually works. Anyone else use that stuff? Says safe with seeding also.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes, magical works. Use the double rate if your soil PH is very acidic according to the label. It is expensive though and you may need more than one application depending on how severely acidic the soil is. PH test frequently to check your level. It does work more quickly than lime.


----------

